# Racism forces Somalis off estate



## chymaera (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone from Bristol a non media view of this news item?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7029285.stm
Racism forces Somalis off estate  
 Some Somali women say they feel lonely and isolated 
A dozen Somali families are being moved out of a troubled estate in Bristol because of racist attacks. 
The city council said a handful of residents on the Hillfields estate, in the east of the city, have caused abuse, violence and harassment.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 6, 2007)

hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 6, 2007)

It is a problem with no immediate solution.

The country has an obligation to shelter refugees who are fleeing for their lives, at the same time as having an acute housing shortage ( well, we haven't a shortage, but that s a seperate issue ), what do you do? Return people to their own countries to face death?


----------



## Nemo (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect


Why do you assume that these people aren't British citizens? Anyway, what do you suggest should be done to house refugees?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 6, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> Why do you assume that these people aren't British citizens? Anyway, what do you suggest should be done to house refugees?




Compulsory purchase of some of the 750,000 empty properties in the country.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 6, 2007)

Sasaferrato said:
			
		

> Compulsory purchase of some of the 750,000 empty properties in the country.


Certainly a good start. Mind you, I suspect that a lot of those properties are total shitholes.


----------



## Spion (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect


I used to think that you were just a bit thick. Now I know you're a prize idiot


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 6, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> Certainly a good start. Mind you, I suspect that a lot of those properties are total shitholes.




A lot of them are new-build that have never been occupied. There was a bit about it on Radio 4 this morning.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 6, 2007)

er cause the op mentioned Somali's and the pic showed a woman in untypical bristol clothing
 

so there going to stick out like a sore thumb and be an obvious target.

getting social housing is like rocking horse poo in the south east move obvious refugees onto my estate there'll be trouble 

 expecting people at the bottom seeing a scare resource allocated to others and not expect them to kick off is asking a bit much 
 don't have an answer 
BUT  council added that anti-racism groups were working in they probably are not going to help


----------



## Mikey77 (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect



Although you don't know if the people giving this abuse actually have such a grievance.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> er cause the op mentioned Somali's and the pic showed a woman in untypical bristol clothing



Proves fuck all surely?



> so there going to stick out like a sore thumb and be an obvious target.



So where should they live then?



> getting social housing is like rocking horse poo in the south east move obvious refugees onto my estate there'll be trouble



Is Bristol in the South-East now then?


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 6, 2007)

The lack of social housing is the fault of refugees? Fuckin' delusions-ville IMO.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 6, 2007)

you get twats everywhere council admits theres an issue with housing.
 but still thinks that policy's going to work  
  sorry I can't figure out where your going to house refugees

  but I Can tell you what happens if the residents of an estate see a scarce resource going to refugees  

 don't think its right or fair but thats whats going to happen


----------



## scumbalina (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect



Is this a joke?

Even if they are refugees, what makes you think they're getting priority?


----------



## scumbalina (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't believe I'm gonna bother, but...




			
				likesfish said:
			
		

> er cause the op mentioned Somali's and the pic showed a woman in untypical bristol clothing



_Please_ tell me you're joking? Do you really think everyone a bit ethnic looking is definately a refugee? 





			
				likesfish said:
			
		

> getting social housing is like rocking horse poo in the south east move obvious refugees onto my estate there'll be trouble



Getting social housing if you _are_ a refugee isn't something that's just handed on a plate, it's like rocking horse poo for them too. What do you mean by "obvious" by the way? Do you have a problem with people showing their cultural identity?




			
				likesfish said:
			
		

> expecting people at the bottom seeing a scare resource allocated to others and not expect them to kick off is asking a bit much



No it's not. Don't make excuses for their vile behaviour, not for a second. "Allocated to others"? You mean someone not originally from the Uk? Someone who's not white? Would you expect the same behaviour and make excuse for them if a white British person was pushed up the housing ladder (not that thats anything to say whats happened here, but hey, why worry about facts?)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 6, 2007)

but people in that position can make judgements about "us and them". 
Maybe the way they see it, they have lived in this country all their life and expect to be treated first. I'm sure if you speak to alot of people they would not deny that these people need a place to live, but they feel aggrieved that in their eyes they are being pushed to the back of the queue.  
Unfortunately life is not a coca cola commerical and accordingly there is resentment. It's not anyones fault but the governments.


----------



## Aravis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> but people in that position can make judgements about "us and them".
> Maybe the way they see it, they have lived in this country all their life and expect to be treated first. I'm sure if you speak to alot of people they would not deny that these people need a place to live, but they feel aggrieved that in their eyes they are being pushed to the back of the queue.
> Unfortunately life is not a coca cola commerical and accordingly there is resentment. It's not anyones fault but the governments.



It is someone's fault but the governments, the people who were doing the intimidating were at fault, fuck making excuses for racism.
If they live on the estate too they've clearly got social housing so what is their problem in that case?
Racism pure and simple.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not excusing it.
It's always a case of people looking at others and thinking they have more than they have. However the lack of action by the UK ov, helps create barriers between communities, which become split along those lines. That's how ghettoes are created. That's why they exist in England. It's a fact like it or not.


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

Which part of the city is hilfields in? 

I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.

Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> hate to say it but if theres a housing problem and your giving priority to refugees what the fuck do you expect


I expect people not to resort to tactics of violence and fear, surely!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Which part of the city is hilfields in?
> 
> I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.


between Kingswood and Fishponds - my sister lives there - better off kind of estate these days - a lot of people bought their council houses I think ...



> Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.


  

Bristol's a lovely place _moi babber_ . !

Fizzer'll be a long in a bit to defend Hartcliffe - I'd scarper if I was you ...

.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Which part of the city is hilfields in?
> 
> I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.
> 
> Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.



Why did you assume that?


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

Because those are rough areas.


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> between Kingswood and Fishponds - my sister lives there - better off kind of estate these days - a lot of people bought their council houses I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, there's nothing like the sound of the locals congregating outsde maccy d's on a chavurday afternoon.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Because those are rough areas.





And?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> yep, there's nothing like the sound of the locals congregating outsde maccy d's on a chavurday afternoon.



Ah - it's you.


----------



## Aldebaran (Oct 6, 2007)

Am I the only one to find it strange that the victims are "relocated" instead of the racists being thrown out?

salaam.


----------



## Mikey77 (Oct 6, 2007)

Aldebaran said:
			
		

> Am I the only one to find it strange that the victims are "relocated" instead of the racists being thrown out?
> 
> salaam.



It's probably more practical. Also, in certain boroughs being a victim of racist abuse puts you further up on the list for rehousing. Some of the boroughs in London say they can only rehouse a number of such victims each year though.


----------



## tim (Oct 6, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Which part of the city is hilfields in?
> 
> I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.
> 
> Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.



Pretty silly seeing yourself as a high-minded anti-racist and then having a little racist rant like that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 6, 2007)

Due to the severe lack of social housing within Bristol the policy at the moment seems to be that people that are being harassed or threatened or are victims of violence are only being rehoused if the police will back this up and write a supporting letter. I spend a lot of time at work trying to track down police officers and getting them to write supporting letters to get some of the teenage  parents that I work with rehoused


----------



## Aldebaran (Oct 6, 2007)

Mikey77 said:
			
		

> It's probably more practical. Also, in certain boroughs being a victim of racist abuse puts you further up on the list for rehousing. Some of the boroughs in London say they can only rehouse a number of such victims each year though.



Don't you have legislation considering the obligation of the owner to ensure his tenants of full and undisturbed use of the rented property? 

salaam.


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> And?


and what?


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ah - it's you.


it's me...?


----------



## wishface (Oct 6, 2007)

tim said:
			
		

> Pretty silly seeing yourself as a high-minded anti-racist and then having a little racist rant like that.


um, what? 

What does the Bristolian accent have to do with race? How does thinking it sounds horrible make me racist?


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Which part of the city is hilfields in?
> 
> I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.
> 
> Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.



Fuck off, you utter moron.


----------



## cesare (Oct 7, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Which part of the city is hilfields in?
> 
> I had assumed this would be Hartcliffe or Knowle West.
> 
> Bristol is as ugly as the accent the people speak IMO. Sorry, but that's how it makes me feel.




Argh ...  ...  

Can't you just stick to your sensible vaguely leftie contributions ffs? What the fuck has this got to do with Somalians? Nothing to do with Somalians and housing - and all to do with your personal problems with the kids off the council estate tormenting you and colouring your views of council estates.

Bloody hell I want to keep my blood pressure low on a Sunday morning!


----------



## likesfish (Oct 7, 2007)

seems a really well thought out plan not  
 appears to be a distinct lack of planning and support which has led to the bad guys winning.
 if they don't like the look of the next tenants they know what to do worked last time


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> um, what?
> 
> What does the Bristolian accent have to do with race? How does thinking it sounds horrible make me racist?



Because it reflect desire to stereotype and then condemn people. Be this via skin colour accent or shape or nose it is the same thing.


----------

